# CO2 for a 60 gallon aquarium?



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i might be setting up a 60 gallon planted aquarium, wondering what would be a good Co2 system i can use for all sorts of plants 

than tank has the same foot print as a 55 gallon just a bit higher


thank you
-mike


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Any single or dual stage that fits your budget with the biggest CO2 tank you can afford/ hide.

Craig


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

could you maybe send me a link for a good one around 350-$450

something with a good PH controller and a good regulator


hopefully i can get something good in this price range


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/choice-co2-system.html


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

You could also piece together your own from some of the power sellers on the swap and shop. I got a dual stage regulator and cga 320 inlet/nut from maknwar for $100 shipped and a post body kit from bettatail for $99 shipped.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/choice-co2-system.html


Um, $385+ ...

This thread might be another place to start.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i have no idea what i need when it comes down to guages, and valves and all of that.......

like on this:
http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/choice-co2-system.html

i would get the 15lb Cylinder

but what do i need when it comes down to


> * Install Additional Bubble Counters & Needle Valves - Select Manifold Size


???????????????


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

OVT said:


> Um, $385+ ...
> 
> This thread might be another place to start.


Not everyone has the desire or the ability to put a system together one their own. I could see how it might be a little overwhelming to someone new to co2.

Orlando at GLA is very helpful and you get a warranty with your new system. Ya, you might pay more than doing it yourself, but like I said... 


MPevine11 said:


> i have no idea what i need when it comes down to guages, and valves and all of that.......
> 
> like on this:
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/choice-co2-system.html
> ...


That's for if you want to run multiple aquariums off the one co2 tank. You need individual needle valves.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

awesome so i can get that system and just do the included single needle valve and + $46.00 - for the 15lb Cylinder and i would be all set?

how long would a 15lb tank last before i would need to refill?

would i need some type of diffuser? if so whats a good one??


thank you for the help
-mike


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

also whats the diffrence between that one posted above, and this one?

(this one is a bit more, but why) 
http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/ultimate-co2-system.html


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

A 15lb tank would probably last you about a year. I would go with one of their in-tank atomizers. Either the 60 or 65mm one.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

MPevine11 said:


> also whats the diffrence between that one posted above, and this one?
> 
> (this one is a bit more, but why)
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/ultimate-co2-system.html


Better regulator and better needle valve. If your going to us a controller you don't really need something better than the first unit.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

so the first unit with 15lb tank and THIS diffuser 

and i would be all set Co2 wise?



now i need to worry about what lighting........
(posted in lighting section, not one wants to help me)


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

MPevine11 said:


> and i would be all set Co2 wise?
> now i need to worry about what lighting........
> (posted in lighting section, not one wants to help me)


Yes, you should be all set to go.



oldpunk78 said:


> Not everyone has the desire or the ability to put a system together one their own. I could see how it might be a little overwhelming to someone new to co2.


Agree and no disrespect intended towards Orlando, as far as I know, he is an upstanding guy.

At the risk of putting my foot into my big mouth: I try to encourage people to learn and to try different aspects of the hobby. The more you know the better understanding you have of the system as a whole, with all it's intricacies and inter-dependencies. The more you know, the more self-reliant you are and less dependent on gurus and prophets.

I am not saying that in order to keep an aquarium you have to be able to put a co2 system together, What I am saying is that if you count on others to do the learning and experimenting and building for you, the lower are your chances of having an enjoyable tank. At some point, why not just have a professional set it all up for you, do weekly maintenance so that you can enjoy the 'live picture' in your home?

When it comes to tools, I have 2 left hands, 3 brain cells and ADD x2. Still, with a lot of help from people on this and other forums, I did it and that made me a better planted tank affectionado and, arguably, more capable of helping others, Phew.

flames > /dev/null


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty much. Maybe some extra tubing. I don't remember how much you get with the package. Also, I'm pretty sure you need some kind of calibration solution for the controller. I would contact gla about that though. someone here probably knows.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

awesome guys thank you, i'll get to know the CO2 system as i go. 
like saltwater. all the doseing and that good stuff eventually i started to learn and got the hng on it.....



i just dont know what to do for lighting on this aquarium..


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

What are the tank's dimensions?

Never mind, I figured it out. You should be able to grow just about anything with a 2 bulb, 4 foot t5ho fixture.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

so this light would be a good choice?

http://www.marinedepot.com/Hagen_Gl..._for_Aquariums-Hagen-HG13910-FWLTFIT5-vi.html


----------

